# Arrabida



## Charlie Moreira (2 Set 2016 às 15:15)

Boas pessoal decidi visitar uma paraíso escondido chamado praias de arrabida.
É  realmente impressionada as cores do mar e a temperatura,logo eu que estou habituado a temperaturas do mar e rondar os 13 a 16 °c.

Pela arrabida tem uns animais que fazem um barulho insurtecedor!!
alguém sabe que insetos são esses? 

Seguem as fotos ☺

















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2016 às 15:43)

Boas, já não é um paraíso tão escondido, infelizmente.
Quanto ao barulho são cigarras.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Set 2016 às 16:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, já não é um paraíso tão escondido, infelizmente.
> Quanto ao barulho são cigarras.


Obrigado Jonas no norte não é habitual ouvir estes animais.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (2 Set 2016 às 16:12)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Obrigado Jonas no norte não é habitual ouvir estes animais.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



No Norte é bem habitual ouvir cigarras, vem à Terra Quente Transmontana ou ao Douro Internacional!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Set 2016 às 23:33)

MSantos disse:


> No Norte é bem habitual ouvir cigarras, vem à Terra Quente Transmontana ou ao Douro Internacional!


Msantos obrigado pela correção o que eu queria dizer é basicamente na zona onde moro não é comum ouvir cigarras.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## belem (3 Set 2016 às 01:18)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Obrigado Jonas no norte não é habitual ouvir estes animais.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Eu costumo de ouvir diferentes espécies de cigarras na Arrábida (e de noite, em certas partes da Serra, uma grande variedade de insectos produz autênticos concertos).

Mas uma das cigarras que mais se ouve na Arrábida, é a _Cicada barbara lusitanica:_


http://www.cicadasong.eu/cicadidae/cicada-barbara-lusitanica.html


----------



## belem (4 Set 2016 às 14:37)

Uma lista das nossas cigarras (não sei que espécies são encontradas nas nossas ilhas, nem sei se há mais espécies por documentar ou se existem algumas erroneamente referidas para o nosso país.):

_Lyristes plebejus, Cicada orni, Cicada barbara lusitanica, Tibicina tomentosa, Tibicina quadrisignata, Tibicina garricola, Melampsalta varipes, Tympanistalna gastrica, Euryphara contentei, Tettigetta argentata, Tettigetta estrellae, Tettigetta josei, Tettigetta mariae,Tibicina corsica fairmairei, Tibicina haematodes, Tibicina nigronervosa, Cicadetta flaveola, Cicadivetta tibialis._

Eu não tenho muito à vontade com as cigarras... Isto é, não tenho tomado notas sobre observações visuais, sobre registos escritos ou auditivos...

Curiosamente há muitos insectos no nosso país, a produzir sons algo semelhantes a algumas cigarras. Já ouvi sons produzidos com um bom grau de complexidade e algumas vezes, até a fazer efeitos de coro, em certas partes do país. Quais as espécies responsáveis, disso ainda não tenho ideia, salvo raras excepções.

Mas lembro-me de mais algumas além da_ Cicada barbara lusitanica_, esta por exemplo, lembro-me de ouvir em Ponte de Sôr:

http://www.cicadasong.eu/tibicinidae/tettigettalna-argentata.html

Em muitas localidades diferentes (jardins de Lisboa, por exemplo):

http://www.cicadasong.eu/cicadidae/cicada-orni.html

Do género Tibicina, tenho-as ouvido na Ericeira, em Óbidos e aqui em Sintra, por exemplo:

http://www.cicadasong.eu/tibicinidae/tibicina-garricola.html

http://www.cicadasong.eu/tibicinidae/tibicina-quadrisignata.html

http://www.cicadasong.eu/tibicinidae/tibicina-tomentosa.html

Esta creio que já ouvi em Sintra, e achei o som muito curioso ( por isso tentei gravar na altura, mas não ficou bem):

http://www.cicadasong.eu/tibicinidae/tympanistalna-gastrica.html

Creio que já ouvi esta espécie, mas não me lembro exatamente onde:

http://www.cicadasong.eu/tibicinidae/tettigettalna-josei.html

A _Tettigetta estrellae _é um endemismo do nosso país, sendo apenas conhecida na serra da Estrela.

Como disse não é muito a minha praia, mas a ideia com que fico, é que estas espécies aparecem em diferentes alturas... A sua aparição varia consoante o clima da região, a vegetação e a meteorologia específica do ano em questão. Há espécies que até se podem encontrar num ano e não no outro, e outras que parecem ter uma distribuição muito localizada.
Tendo em conta a minha experiência com outros insectos, nem sempre se encontram as espécies todas, mesmo que se procure por elas propositadamente (e pode até durar anos!).
Uma monitorização de 1 ou 2 anos, em várias partes do país, por exemplo, por muito completa que pareça, pode não ser de todo suficiente.


----------

